# Pom Poko - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I never heard of this movie actually. I have enjoyed watching “My Neighbors, the Yamadas” and “The Cat Returns” so I will have to check this movie out as well. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the review. I never heard of this movie actually. I have enjoyed watching “My Neighbors, the Yamadas” and “The Cat Returns” so I will have to check this movie out as well. Thanks for the insight.


you're quite welcome. I'd say it's probably the most obscure of the Ghibli releases, so I'm not completely surprised that this one is a new one for you.


----------

